# Help Hanging Lights?



## Heather (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 400W MH lamp collecting dust in the basement and am starting to think seriously about using it in a spare bedroom. I see this sort of working out as being hung above a lowish table (or several benches) covered with humidity trays. Right now I have only about 80 plants on 10 trays, but if I were to double my collection again, say, maxing out at about 125-150 plants with varying light requirements, I want to plan the hanging of the light now to allow for possible expansion later. 

I am looking at getting one of these light rail systems (I have a gift certificate I've been holding for just this circumstance) but am not sure if I should spring for the 9' light rail or if that is really too much space to even consider trying to cover with one light. 

http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/literail.asp

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a grow rail I'd send you for the shipping, Heather... Two, actually, and I'm not using either. I think they are 6' rails.

I think 9' is pushing it with a 400W light. 6' works though.


----------



## Heather (Jul 26, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> I have a grow rail I'd send you for the shipping, Heather... Two, actually, and I'm not using either. I think they are 6' rails.
> 
> I think 9' is pushing it with a 400W light. 6' works though.



Holy cow, no kidding? That's way too generous...but if you are serious, I would take you up on that offer, Rob, with the condition that (as I told Lien when he sent the light last year) if you ever need it back, it's yours of course, just let me know. 

I'm at a place right now where I need to get my growing conditions in order in a big way, but without spending much money at all as I could be moving again in the not so distant future. I was thinking the 9' seemed too long also.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow Rob, that's a very generous offer. I'd take him up on that Heather. I was pricing a light mover on the weekend and the guy told me $300. I have no idea if that is expensive or reasonable but either way it was too costly for me.

The 6' seems like the way to go to me as well.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 26, 2006)

Wendy said:


> Wow Rob, that's a very generous offer. I'd take him up on that Heather. I was pricing a light mover on the weekend and the guy told me $300. I have no idea if that is expensive or reasonable but either way it was too costly for me.
> 
> The 6' seems like the way to go to me as well.



That is way expensive... Although a quick googling of prices tells me that these people have gone tech-happy. I found a light rail III for $189. I guess it depends on how complicated you want your light mover to be, I'd be happy with one that moves a light back and forth, but the new ones seem to make toast and expresso too. You can get a light rail 5 for a mere 350 dollars...

First person to ask for the second rail gets the same deal. Assuming there is a second rail... I thought I already posted that, but it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 26, 2006)

hey rob, can you send it to me in Canada?


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 26, 2006)

Kyle said:


> hey rob, can you send it to me in Canada?


 I don't see why not... Ok, that was quick. I'll have to look in the garage for more toys that I don't need...


----------



## Heather (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay, I hope I still have dibs on Numero Uno! LOL.

Thanks Rob, just let me know the shipping and you'll have it lickity split!


----------



## gary (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Heather:
You don't need to use the entire 9' of a 9' rail. You can set the stops at the end anywhere. So, a 9' rail could become 6' of rail or even 4'.

A word of caution. I used a light rail for a while. I didn;t like the 'klunk' when the trolly it the end to turn around. I choose to eliminate the rail by hanging the lamp further from the plants to get the same area illuminated at the same net light denstity. 

This link might help http://www.hydrofarm.com/light_layout/

regards,
gary


----------



## silence882 (Jul 26, 2006)

k'nex, gotta use k'nex:







--Stephen


----------

